# Erster Versuch



## Sauerkirsche (28. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde! 
Letzten Sonntag hat es mich gepackt... Ich hab mich spontan entschieden, einen lang gehegten Traum zu verwirklichen 
Naja, jedenfalls hab ich mich hingestellt, und mal eben ein Insektenhotel zusammengezimmert 
Und ich muss sagen, ich bin schon ein bisschen stolz auf mich 
Ich glaub, dass war bestimmt nicht das letzte, da gibt es ja so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten 
Und ich liebe alles, was kreucht und fleucht (natürlich außerhalb der Wohnung) 
LG


----------



## kuhantilope (28. Aug. 2014)

Schick!


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2014)

das sieht ja toll aus
...aber muss da nicht noch ein Draht vor, damit sich Vögel und Nager dort nicht bedienen können?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Sauerkirsche (29. Aug. 2014)

Danke...  
Ja,der kommt auch noch dran... Hab den Draht schon zurecht geschnitten, spätestens morgen wird er befestigt und dann wird das teil aufgehangen... Bin gespannt, wer sich alles einnistet...


----------

